# EOS R - Interface; 15 minute first impressions.



## analoggrotto (Nov 24, 2018)

Having read an internet and a half worth of opinions on what one would think is the worst camera to ever ship from Japan, I went down to the local best buy and tried out the EOS R on display: following are my impressions.

-On/Off Switch Wheel - Yes, it seems like this space could be better used. But for a mode dial? Nah. How about a power indicator to free space from the main LCD?

-Mode Selection - Mash the Mode button and roll the wheel, simple enough .

-AF point selection - This is a big one.

- Touch Screen - Forget it, slow, not accurate enough and needs a lot of fine tuning

- There is no joystick - I've had a 5D3/5D4 for 5 years and never once used a bloody joystick to select an AF point. No fuss here.

- Direction pad - Not fast enough for point selection

- Use the 2 wheels for horizontal / vertical movement , bingo! Works perfect.

-Sadly, for Auto AF selection us canon guys dont have anything comparable to the D8x0.. will we ever?

-Switching between video and stills - Mash the info button while selecting modes - simple enough

- For the amount of video modes, this exposes why the mode wheel is now gone. And the lack of a hardware connect allows additional modes to be added via firmware perhaps?

-The M. Fn Bar. The most controversial part of the EOS R interface. For this model it was set to ISO, and it just takes too much effort to get moving, and is too unpredictable once working. Maybe it can be programmed to something else but another dial or buttons would be a better use of space.

The M. Fn bar really does seem to be a fly in the custard here but otherwise everything is very well and nicely thought out. As I was walking up to the display, someone was buying an EOS R and a bunch of other stuff for themself. At this price its not a casual purchase, and seems to be a promising sign of the R's acceptance.

Here's hoping Canon has something good coming for the future mirrorless RF bodies! This first step could have been much worse. Canon over delivered on lenses and under delivered on the body, exactly the opposite of Sony.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 25, 2018)

I think you will find that the few compalints you have would be lessened or disappear given more than 15 minutes, but I think your observations do prove that all the criticism of the ergonomics of the R is pure internet baloney. If the ergonomics were so terrible, it would take someone a lot longer than 15 minutes to get the hang of it. As a current M50 user and former 6D user, I found the general handling in terms of size, grip, weight to be very much like the 6D. As far as menus, buttons, handling, quite similar to a combination of both. The touch and drag AF point selection is very fast and intuitive - but not until you have used it for a while. The M. Fn bar was something I did not like at first, but after reprogramming it as two buttons (no slide) it worked great. I have seen numerous suggestions where folks have adjusted settings and thie initial dismay has turned to, "hey it works fine now." The mode button/dial is so much easier to use than the existing mode dial you know people who don't like it are just Canon bashers and whiners (just my opinion, of course).

I rented the camera for only 4 days and that was plenty of time to feel totally comfortable with the R.


----------



## analoggrotto (Nov 25, 2018)

Great points, and I set the camera down after 15 minutes mostly satisfied and attempting to recreate the frustrations relayed over at the woke folks at dpreview. They are full of crap, as are most of the people posting there (most of whom I suspect dont own any sort of sony alpha camera). 

Its a shame, I was shaking and fumbling with anticipation, that was working against this first meeting.

As I've said in another post; I'll buy an EOS RF body the minute of the day that an RF pancake is available. I just want to travel everywhere with compact, full frame goodness in my laptop bag!


----------



## Pooshoes (Nov 25, 2018)

The rf 35mm 1.8 IS is a spectacular lens with a small size and form factor. with the control ring and focus ring I cant imagine a lens getting much smaller and lighter with this IQ. It's the ideal compact traveler for me. Program the control ring as iso and all control issues are gone. I like the t-screen for moving focal point but I changed it to only use the right half for my fav control feel.


----------



## analoggrotto (Nov 25, 2018)

Very true about the RF 35mm. But, I want something like the EF 40mm, EF-S 24mm or EF-M 22mm native to the RF mount. Super slim full frame! 

Can't wait to try an EOS RF again. The future is much brighter than the internet would have us think!


----------



## BillB (Nov 25, 2018)

analoggrotto said:


> Very true about the RF 35mm. But, I want something like the EF 40mm, EF-S 24mm or EF-M 22mm native to the RF mount. Super slim full frame!
> 
> Can't wait to try an EOS RF again. The future is much brighter than the internet would have us think!


The lens focal length is going to be a factor in how thin you can make a lens. Even with an adapter, the EF-40mm pancake is going to be pretty small on a Canon R.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2018)

We are all reluctant to accept changes, after all, its work, and we have little time as is. Going from a 5D MK III to a 5D MK IV is very easy, and, if you used live view extensively on your 5D MK IV, it is easier to go to a R than I expected. There are some features that don't work well for me, like the fn bar, I love the touch to focus, its instant, moving the focus point other than with touch to focus requires practice, it took me 10 minutes of constant practice to get the feel of the touch and drag. I found that reaching to the center of the lcd with my thumb initially allowed me to easily and quickly put the focus point anywhere. My first tries were with my thumb starting near the right edge, that did not work. It keeps my thumb off the Fn bar too. I prefer the joy stick, but with the huge number of AF points, a joystick is not the solution unless you reduce the number of points to a workable number. 

One tip that I learned from my 5D MK IV in liveview, turn off the image review or you will be waiting for the image to save to the card before the next shot. If you do like to review the image closely, the delay won't be a issue.

I like the on-off switch, easy to use and no accidental operation while trying to turn the mode dial. I do not like the mode dial on my 5D MK IV, I hate pushing the center button. Same for the R. I have very little feeling in my fingers and can't find those buttons by feel. I glue on a nub to the shutter button, I can't find it either.

The flip out lcd comes in handy in many cases as well. 

There is a lot to like for my R, its not a 5D MK IV, but fits 99% of my usage.

I've used it for 6 weeks now.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 26, 2018)

After a day and a half of playing, I'm (sort of) getting used to the multi-fn bar - I've got it customised to digital zoom - I haven't noticed casual activation yet - and the zoom itself is a revelation through the EVF. I don't have a problem with the AF points, although coming from the 6D, pretty much any alternative is going to look good. My only real annoyance was attaching to my computer (which doesn't have a USB C socket!), and having to finally take the plunge and upgrade my Lightroom version!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2018)

Jethro said:


> My only real annoyance was attaching to my computer (which doesn't have a USB C socket!), and having to finally take the plunge and upgrade my Lightroom version!



Since I knew it used a USB C to usb C cable, I just ordered a pair of 15 ft USB C to USB A cables from Amazon for $8.99. They work great to tether my "R". I had it here when the camera arrived. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078B6SBZ3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also bought a pair of USB-C right angle adapters ($6.99) so I could come out of my camera at 90 degree angles.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078YRKTKM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jethro (Nov 26, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Since I knew it used a USB C to usb C cable, I just ordered a pair of 15 ft USB C to USB A cables from Amazon for $8.99. They work great to tether my "R". I had it here when the camera arrived.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078B6SBZ3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Yes, I bought a C to A yesterday! Have you tried to use the interesting looking cable guide which came in the box? I'm almost too scared.


----------



## analoggrotto (Nov 27, 2018)

I cant wait to see the firmware updates for the EOS R. I'm still not sold on the MFn bar, more physical buttons or another dial would set many at east. Canon's next moves will be most interesting, I wonder if sales are hitting their internal secret projections. I expect to enter the R eco system by this time next year. Until then its all about the 5D4.


----------

